# Cute Shoes, Cheap Prices



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, I love shoe shopping, but I prefer to shop smart when it comes to shoe shopping.



































































That's what im talking about


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 25, 2006)

I like the first two pairs and the mary janes.  Lucky you being able to find cute cheap shoes in your size.


----------



## Lalli (Nov 29, 2006)

I like all of em! lucky u


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 9, 2006)

I get a lot of my shoes at Target now!  It's funny, I actually spent a lot of money on some pairs of shoes (Marc Jacobs, YSL, Betsey Johnson...) but I get the MOST complements on my Target finds, so I go there now and save my money for stuff like MAC. LOL!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 9, 2006)

I found this site and I love it! www.lovemyshoes.com


----------

